# Port Mansfield Bay/Near Shore Fishing Guide Recommendations, Please



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Port Mansfield Bay/Near shore Fishing Guide recommendations, please.

Thanks!


----------



## 11119 (Dec 29, 2005)

eddie arenas...guides out of lower laguna again


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ken Griffith of Lil Spoon Guide Service is good for fishing in the Lower Laguna Madre, but he doesn't do any near shore/offshore fishing. And he's strictly artificial and wading.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desmod1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

Reuben Garza for Bay. He is my favorite wade fishing companion and guide. Very experienced. Also, Jerry out of the Mansfield Club is a great offshore guide, as well. Just call the club and leave a message for Jerry.


----------

